# Feild edge Hunting



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Since the opener I have seen at least 15 bucks every night in the feild my stand is along. There has been 4 or 5 8 pointers or bigger. Seen one with a drop tine. They just won't come close enough. I'll have deer walk by at about 50 yards. Anyone know of a way to close the distance. It is over a sugarbeet feild.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

If it were me I would try to find a way to use the brush surrounding the field to funnel them. Usually I see the deer in my area come into a field in the same genereal area, give or take 200 yards, every night early in the season. Look at the area on a a topo and a satellite photo. Are there any features back away from the field in the direction they are coming which could pinch them down on the way to the field? Maybe the end of a ridge or the top of a draw? I find around here that deer do heavily use staging areas, usually 50-80 yards inside the cover from the field from which they wait until it is dark enough they feel secure moving into the field. A lot of times they will mill around in these areas for 30 minutes or up to an hour before going towards the field. Another bonus is that if you don't get a shot, you can get out without spooking them


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you could make a scent drag stick w/ some doe urine on there, could drag two scent sticks one one stick, one with doe urine and one with a little buck urine and drag it from the field into within range of your stand and ditch in some bushes and try calling to em with a doe bleat and some softer buck grunts. could even follow with some light rattling......or just set up shop on the edge of field within range and see what happens. let us know how it pans out.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My suggestion would be to watch and see where the majority of the deer are coming out of, my guess is that most come from the same region so if you can pinpoint that location, set up on it, or near it. If you cant see that from your stand, you may have to sacrifice a night of hunting and turn it into a night of scouting, sitting off in the distances on a good vantage point, and just sit back and watch-take some notes, then act on what you feel could work better


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

The problem is the land they are coming off of I can't hunt on


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

i have the exact same problem, i am set up right in a natural funnel between two pieces of woods; but the deer just arent using it right now because they stay in the posted woods or in some sunflowers...i just cant get between them and the food source. im am just waiting for the rut when can use some rattling, scent, decoys, etc. eventually one of the bucks is gonna make a mistake


----------

